# Baby betta 101



## cnbufford (Feb 5, 2013)

What finatic doesn't consider adopting a baby betta from time to time? There's not really much discussion about their needs, which seem more involved than caring for adult bettas. Do breeders or keepers have any experiences or advice about raising them to maturity to share?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They like warmer water than adults do, around the low 80's. They also need higher protein foods like New Life Spectrum (NLS) Grow, or frozen foods. Also keep them in a 2G or above, the stunt hormones really suck.

Just be careful as they get stressed easier than adults do, as they're young. Good luck!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Not sure how old baby bettas are when they are actually sold, but I agree with LTB in that they do get stressed a lot easier than adults. 

Water changes with my young fish are always done very carefully. I introduce new water very slowly depending on the age of the fish as fry/juveniles can be prone to shock if the new water is significantly different in chemistry or temperature.

Water changes should also be done fairly frequently to encourage growth. I do 50% water changes on my younger fish every second day and slowly decrease this amount as the fish reaches adult size. 

You have to just keep in mind that young bettas are extremely sensitive to change. What might not seem like a big deal to an adult betta (such as a 100% water change without acclimatising) can be fatal to particularly young fry.


----------



## cnbufford (Feb 5, 2013)

Until what age can baby bettas live together?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Until they get aggressive. Which really depends at 2.5 months most of the males have already became too aggressive to be with the others. Some fish are different...


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I have seen some males live in a sorority very peacefully, I still would not try it once they've matured.

Male Bettas Living In The Same Tank


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

If this thread gets longer, you could sticky it.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I started a thread similar to this one a while back. Here's a link to it: 

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=122051


----------

